# Making electronic call....need some help



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Before i start hunting crows i need a good call....right? Well, i was getting to thinking and after i buy another crow locator call from H.S. strut or lohman for turleys and to try to call in the a dumb one(which might not be likely). I thought i could burn a quality CD with crow sounds...calling etc on it and put it in my CD Player(boombox) go out in the woods with camo's build a nice blind and put out some wingsock crow decoys that im thinking of making :lol: dont know if they will work but its work a shot if not ill buy about 3-5 flambeau ones. Anyways what im asking is where can i find some crow recordings. I got some off of crow busters and limewire but it isny enough for a cd.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

guess nobody's gonna helP?


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

are you so cheap that you cant buy a cd??? Once you get a cd then dont worry about decoys. Where we always hunt is in the timber anywhere there is a good open hole in the trees. Set up about 50 yards downwind of the caller depending on how hard its blowing and turn that baby on and get ready. Once they stop flyin head down the road to the next spot and repeat. Goodluck

Oh yeah, where full camo because there pretty sharp eyed.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good point lol i never thought about buying one but still.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nothing cheap at all about downloading free calls if they are available. I've got several tapes I have purchased but I'll take the free one's any time I can find them. Most likely there was no response because the question is asked and answered often......... anyway here is one of the better sites.

http://www.western-rivers.com/free.php


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the site man!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Nothing cheap at all about downloading free calls if they are available. I've got several tapes I have purchased but I'll take the free one's any time I can find them. Most likely there was no response because the question is asked and answered often......... anyway here is one of the better sites.
> 
> http://www.western-rivers.com/free.php


Gohon beat me to it. I have downloaded lots of sounds from the site he listed. I have even talked to some of the guys there and if they didn't want people to be able to download them they would not have put them on their site. BTW these guys are quite knowledgably and willing to help. They make a pretty decent Digital MP3 format caller also.

Larry


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i like how the clips arent like 10 seconds long but like 2-3 minutes


----------



## kmitz21 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been trying to download these calls off of the western rivers website but I have a problem.

When you click download, it saves the call to Windows Media Player, whick can not be used on cd's. Is there a way to "save target as" or some other way to download these files?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The files you download are saved in MP3 format. To use them as standard CD audio you will need to convert them to CDA extension I believe it is. Your CD writer should have the software to convert these for you if it is a CD Audio you want. If your cd player plays mp3 then your set to go as is. Go to download.com if you need a converter or check your local computer store.


----------



## kmitz21 (Feb 21, 2006)

I tried all of the things mentioned but I still can't get the file into a usable format. I need to get it in a format that I can put on a cd/mp3 player.

If someone could send me Crow 3 and Crow 4 in an email that would be sweet.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well............... don't know what you are doing wrong but all I do is left click on "crow1" and the download page opens up. Then I right click on the download box (do not left click the download box or it will save as a HTML) and select save as. This opens my download window which shows the file to be saved as a winamp media file and I click ok. The sound is saved as a mp3 file to my save folder.


----------

